# My CS account expired too early (update 7/20: fixed!)



## haiiro (Jul 16, 2004)

I signed up to be a CS in September of 2003, and as of this morning my account seems to have been expired.

Morrus, I've sent you an email with the record from September -- I'm posting here because there's always a chance you won't get that email, and I might not be the only one in this situation.

Please let me know if there's anything else I need to do to be re-activated.


----------



## Elodan (Jul 16, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I signed up to be a CS in September of 2003, and as of this morning my account seems to have been expired.
> 
> Morrus, I've sent you an email with the record from September -- I'm posting here because there's always a chance you won't get that email, and I might not be the only one in this situation.
> 
> Please let me know if there's anything else I need to do to be re-activated.



 Just an FYI.  I'm in the same boat (April 2004) and have sent an e-mail to Russ.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for your patience as these are sorted out. Sending the receipt definitely helps. We'll make sure everyone gets settled properly, and apologies for the inevitable mistakes.

Since Morrus is tracking all of these, I'll let him reinstate the ones that expired early. I don't want to mess up his record system.


----------



## Pierce (Jul 16, 2004)

Yep - lost mine today.  I was one of the ones who donated last fall during the save-the-site fundraiser.  I don't recall the timing, but my nick may have been pierceatwork at that time, if that helps.  I'll have to check my archived email to see if I still have the receipt.


----------



## msd (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm in the same boat too.  I fired off an e-mail to Morrus this morning...

I need my features back!  I miss them...


----------



## Cecil (Jul 17, 2004)

*Looks like I'm in the same boat.*

Hm, subscriptions deleted--can't find where to do a search--no PM--looks like I'm in the same boat.  Signed on 31 Oct 2003.

Interesting, I still have my custom title.


----------



## tenkar (Jul 17, 2004)

I was a September Donater also.  I had been gone from the site for a while, saw the call to arms  , couldn't remember my loggin and created this one.  That is how I know when I paid... I couldn't have donated BEFORE I had the account.  

I didn't donate for the tag or bonuses tho, I donated to keep this site alive.  Its the biggest bargain of anythng D20 out there.  So, do I need to re-up early, or is Russ sorting this out as we speak?

edit:  looks like i was a november donater... hmm... think I'm owed 4 months


----------



## Morrus (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know, folks -- I was hoping there would be no mistakes, but I guess I was being too optimistic!  I'll have all the erroneous cancellations fixed ASAP.  In the meantime, if you haven't done so, would people in this situation please let me know by email so that I have all the records in the same place.

Thanks!

[PS - Oh, if you're someone whose username has changed for some reason, it's very unlikely I have accurate records on your CS account, so please let me know!]


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 19, 2004)

It appears that I have been inadvertantly purged as well. I've sent along an email message with my recipt email from RPGNow.com appended. Is the address still the same as it was in January 2004?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't recall what it was in Jan 2004, but it's at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 19, 2004)

Funny the stuff you find when you scroll all the way down. 

Resent to the correct address.


----------



## msd (Jul 19, 2004)

Morrus:

Are you still making your way through the list of accounts that need to be re-activated or is this resolved from your perspective? I only ask because I have sent a couple of e-mails but yet have yet to receive any replies.  If the list of accounts is still huge and you're trudging away, I'll shut up and let you be and wait patiently...

I just wanted to verify that you were in fact getting mail from me.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## wizofice (Jul 20, 2004)

msd said:
			
		

> Morrus:
> 
> Are you still making your way through the list of accounts that need to be re-activated or is this resolved from your perspective? I only ask because I have sent a couple of e-mails but yet have yet to receive any replies.  If the list of accounts is still huge and you're trudging away, I'll shut up and let you be and wait patiently...
> 
> ...



Same here, MSD, though Hotmail has had some problems recently sending mail.  So, I imagine he's still working through the list.

wizofice


----------



## Morrus (Jul 20, 2004)

I got quite a few emails - still fixing them!  Sorry for the delay - I'll have them all done ASAP!


----------



## Gez (Jul 20, 2004)

I think I have the same problem.


----------



## msd (Jul 20, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I got quite a few emails - still fixing them!  Sorry for the delay - I'll have them all done ASAP!




Thanks Morrus!  Fixed!

-matt


----------



## Morrus (Jul 20, 2004)

I think I've finished the list.

The only one I didn't get done was wizofice, because his email merely asked why he didn't have PMs any more.  I don't have a record of a CS account from you in the last year, wizofice, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.  Could you check when you got it and let me know?  Thanks!


----------



## wizofice (Jul 20, 2004)

10-28-2003.  Set up by Eric Noah whom I sent the money to through PayPal.  I've forwarded you the email, Morrus, but have had problems with Hotmail lately.


----------



## Gez (Jul 20, 2004)

I hate to insist like this, as it makes me feel like I'm begging or whining, but...



			
				[url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=94613#post1657363]Hand of Evil[/url] said:
			
		

> Morrus I have just submitted a CS to reinstate GEZ!
> 
> -Tracy
> 
> ...


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 20, 2004)

I recieved an e-mail that my account was fixed, but after clearing my cookies and whatnot, I logged in again, but appear to not have a CS account.

Should this be an instant admin thing, or does it take a while for the server to catch up?


----------



## haiiro (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you, Morrus! It's good to be back in the CS saddle.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 21, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> I hate to insist like this, as it makes me feel like I'm begging or whining, but...



Morrus must be busy, has not read his private messages...


----------

